# One on One Training Help



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

As our boy continues to mature we've decided that we want to get some help from a trainer one-on-one. Our boy is well behaved (he listens and knows boundaries) at home, but once he gets excited it's a whole different story. He jumps, he scratches, he pulls on a leash, etc. He's been through puppy and intermediate obedience classes but the issues we're facing now have to do with manners mostly and control when he's excitable.

I would prefer to get help sooner rather than later and have started to search for "the right" trainer. What I'm finding is that there are a lot of philosophies out there that are all over the place. I've found trainers who support shock collars, some that use positive reinforcement, some that do clicker training, some that do in home, some that only do in-office, etc. My first concern is to find a trainer who has experience with a V, then the rest I'm not sure where to go with. That being said, does anyone have input on what they suggest or has any experience to share? Has anyone successfully used clicker training? We started to use clicker training in puppy class but I quickly ditched it as I didn't quite understand it and I didn't want to carry around a clicker for weeks on end. Who knew it would be so difficult to find a trainer?

(I forgot to mention that the boyfriend has agreed that we can get another pup but Haeden has to be well trained first. Nothing better to light a fire under me than to dangle another dog/pup in front of me :)


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

My only advice is choose a method that's already worked for you. If you thought clicker was a hassle, don't use a trainer that focuses on that method. You won't have success if you think it's too much of a pain in your butt. 

Good luck and get on your new breeder research so there's no wait when you're ready! 😉


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

SCD, don't worry about that- I already found a breeder 
We are currently in a heated debate about whether we should adopt a 0-1 year old V or GSP with the right personality, or get a brand spakin new V puppy. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would not shy away from a trainer that uses a *mild* form of negative enforcement in addition to treats based training. I would be careful and watch like a hawk, though. 

Generally, all positive treat based training yields good, reliable results, but to cement the behavior for longer time one needs a little pressure.


----------

